# Cheat Meals! Q  and  A with John Berardi



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Diet and nutrition guru John Berardi answers questions on his view of cheat meals while dieting. Q: Do you believe in following a strict eating plan year round? A: No one should try to eat 100% on point year-round. Furthermore, unless one is on a strict contest-type diet, no one should try to eat 100% [...]

*Read More...*


----------

